# Francis is crap



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

18 seconds left and magic are down by 10 and they have the ball and steve just gives up and leaves the ball on the ground! Hedo had the mind enough to pick it up and nail a 3... This guy really is a quitter.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

watched the game as well, james was a non factor but thanks to the real post up centre Big Z to seal the deal for you guys.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

John this thread is not about lebron james or big z , it is about steve francis so please stfu .

Thanks


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> watched the game as well, james was a non factor


Yeah. When you get 30 points, 6 rebounds, 2 steals, 9 assists and only 1 turnover, you definitely are a non-factor in the game.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> watched the game as well, james was a non factor but thanks to the real post up centre Big Z to seal the deal for you guys.


Wow a 30pt 9ast non factor!

Does anyone else even listen to John anymore? I usually just dismiss anything he says.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

John is right in a way, LeBron did go invisble at the end of the game. LeBron doesn't have the consistent jumper yet, so it's tough to isolate him and expect a high % shot. The Cavs were much better going into Z who tends to hoist up anything, but he worked hard for his buckets.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 18 seconds left and magic are down by 10 and they have the ball and steve just gives up and leaves the ball on the ground! Hedo had the mind enough to pick it up and nail a 3... This guy really is a quitter.


He didn't leave the ball on the ground, he half-heartedly tossed at Hedo's feet and for some reason Turkoglu took a 35 foot 3-pointer and nailed it to pad his stats. They had no chance of winning the game at that point, why drag out the game when there's no reason to? Francis didn't do anything wrong (other than play a horrible game).


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry, I fotgot to say non factor in clutch.


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

give the man a break will ya
don't u see some one called p*nny *ardaway has 3 turnovers within 1 minutes
really a heart breaker


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

While I didn't think this was one of LeBron's better games please remember that he scored quite a few points in the 4th in this game. It's not like this was a blowout and all of the points were needed. Unfortunately he really was not hitting from outside tonight but he was definitely a factor backing down Orlando defenders and scoring over them. By the way, he was also playing pretty good defense late in the game not sure if he got credit for a steal in the last 4-5 minutes but he definitely caused one.

Getting back to the point of this thread, I really didn't see any problem with Francis dribbling out the clock because at that time there was no way that they'd be able to come back. I was more confused by Turkoglu heaving up the 3 at the end.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sounds like stuff I've seen a million times. Hedo's thing seemed odd. Kind of like tonight in the Bulls game where Ben Gordon started draining 3's so we lost by however many we lost by instead of closer to 20. And Ben ended up with 25 because of it. If only guys played real time like they did in garbage time.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Poor Doug...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Getting back to the point of this thread, I really didn't see any problem with Francis dribbling out the clock because at that time there was no way that they'd be able to come back. I was more confused by Turkoglu heaving up the 3 at the end.


I agree. What Hedo did made less sense to me. I think the Magic could've just held onto the ball and the game would've been over, but instead Turkoglu for some odd reason chucked up a 35 foot 3-pointer. I didn't even think twice about what Steve did.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I just hate seeing the giveup attitude even when the game is fesibly over. If someone in college did that i bet the coach would be so far up their *** it wouldnt be funny


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I prefer that to having a last minute that takes 15 minutes because of all the fouls and timeouts in a game that is over except for the time clock.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> I just hate seeing the giveup attitude even when the game is fesibly over. If someone in college did that i bet the coach would be so far up their *** it wouldnt be funny


How often do you watch basketball? This happens virtually every day in the NBA. I don't get what is so bad about letting the clock run out when you have no chance of winning the game rather than wasting everyone's time fouling and extending the last 15 seconds of the game to 15 minutes when you're down double digits.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

John's an idiot, dont listen to him

Anyway's yeah Steve Francis must have one of the worst attitudes in the league. The man is simply a *******


----------

